# Just placed first order!



## gobbo (Jun 3, 2006)

Some Megs Polish, drying towel, Einszett leather stuff, Poorboys Towel and a lambs wool wash mit.

Can't wait to start washing my new car!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Hrumph. My order wasn't processed?? Or was it??


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Beeste said:


> Hrumph. My order wasn't processed?? Or was it??


I have tried to call you this morning but your not on the number on your account....

The payment didnt go through... A quick phone call and that will be sorted 

Cheers

Johnny

p.s 07795 395999


----------

